
How can i secure my Yahoo account? - mickwatson
I want to secure my Yahoo account from hackers or unauthorized users. Still i don&#x27;t find any way to keep secure my Yahoo account. So tell me the way to secure my account.
======
ErikTyler
You have to secure your Yahoo account by changing the password and there are
various tricks through which you can secure your account. for more
details:[http://igurus-inc.net/how-to-change-yahoo-password/](http://igurus-
inc.net/how-to-change-yahoo-password/)

